# 62310 or 64479



## ASC CODER (Jul 16, 2010)

the doc is doing a translaminar MIDLINE  t9-10 epidural sterioid injection.

He raised the needle over the t9-10 interlaminar space and did an epidural spread.



I am leaning towards 62310 due to the fact that it is MIDLINE..Could someone share their opinion?


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 16, 2010)

the key word interlaminar and not seeing mention of the needle being directed into the foramen I would agree 62310 would be your code selection.


----------



## ASC CODER (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks


----------

